# Some more studs



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Super tough conditions the last two days.. is the weatherman Drunk? Post front NE wind on day one, clear bluebird skies and good tidal movement. NE wind had us shift to some areas I hadn't planned on but when you know what to look for ... you know. Second day.. our high water disappeared and made the really good stuff un fishable. Tide dropped out 1.5' overnight... Post front, clear skies, low water... and the predicted SE wind was SW at 14 when we hit the water.. only to turn a full 360 during the day.. not the shifting back and forth of the lite wind days where the ripple flirts with the glass slick calm surface. No, it crazy.. 17-20 SW, then turning 20 West, and later NW 18-22, ... wait is that North.. yep.. at 23, ok now it's NE at 17 and finally at sun set East wind and finally starting to lay a little, and for the ride back to the dock at dark a nice gentle SE just for fun. Also, mid afternoon, the wind would ramp to 22 like a cold front hitting, only to drop back to 10-12 for 15-20 minutes.. then go to 22 again. It did this about 10 times thru the afternoon. 

here's a couple from the last two days, one of my Club Members came down to fish with me, Ray Duong DDS .. We had planned for SE winds.. but we got post front both days.. so much for planning but we talked a lot about what to look for and got some really good examples and discussions. Lot's of fatboy practice.. we didn't take pics of fish that were less than 25".. just released them. I lost another fish that was probably in the same range as these other 6's, my mistake, I let her get a split second of reduced pressure ... she was gone 2-3 seconds later. 

Mostly fish came on hot head fatboys and floaters, with my fish coming on a couple of jerk baits. Lost the big other big one mentioned above on the fatboy. Also, I found a guy in Florida panhandle.. facebook friend JeffBrown anyway he custom tweaks jerkbaits of various sizes and custom paints them. He did this completely for himself to be able to catch big trout over there.. and that he does. There's not a lot of lure guys that a legit big trout guys and developed some method or lure just for that.. that's something that makes Jeff a cut above IMO. I caught one on his bait, a vision 110 he custom tweaked (that's the first pic below), and also one on another jerkbait he taught me how to custom tweak. It's very time consuming to adjust these baits for saltwater and each one is very different, and they can be ruined too. Right now I'm trying to evaluate where jerkbaits shine. We all know from Chris Bush that they will catch fish, but is there a specific time they'll trigger the bite OVER one of our known big big produces like the Fatboy? that's what I'm working through right now. That's the sort of things I work on in addition to strategizing where fish are and on what specific conditions. Anyway, there are days when side by side the fatboys still outproduce on bigs. I will say that mid day post front with clear skies and no tide looks like the jerkbaits are getting the nod from the bull pen over the fatboy. I'll keep dialing that in and see if we can find something that we can really hang our hats on that's more than just being a tackle hoe.

I also caught a nice on on the GrassWalker. Low tides and grass, sometimes you just have to go weedless. just another tool in the toolbox for when a situation calls for something special. This second fish below was the GrassWalker fish.

Anyway, enjoy the pics. And if anyone wants to up their game, actually learn how to catch better quality fish on a more consistent basis and understand the strategy instead of just the bs-load of regurgitated tips ... get with me. That's what I do... I've got different programs for each person depending on where they are in their journey as an angler. From newb to seasoned... I've had multiple very seasoned anglers tell me that while they'd heard some of what I teach.. they hadn't heard this or that and that the detail at level I teach is much higher than others .. things that cause angler to be effective.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nothing wrong with being a tackle hoe my man!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Aggieangler said:


> Nothing wring with being a tackle hoe my man!


It's fun to get some new baits, but we can l go completely overboard... I know guys that just buy baits,.. then they never even go fishing.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

troutsupport said:


> It's fun to get some new baits, but we can l go completely overboard... I know guys that just buy baits,.. then they never even go fishing.


I buy everything out there then only throw 3 different baits! 🤣 🤣


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

Interesting stuff about the jerk baits Tobin.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> It's fun to get some new baits, but we can l go completely overboard... I know guys that just buy baits,.. then they never even go fishing.


That's me lately with my son in his sernior season of high school ball. Need to go fishing soon, but that didn't stop me from picking up some DSL while I was at Academy at lunch. Glad to see you are doing well buddy. I need to chat with you about something for my CCA banquet this year.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Aggieangler said:


> That's me lately with my son in his sernior season of high school ball. Need to go fishing soon, but that didn't stop me from picking up some DSL while I was at Academy at lunch. Glad to see you are doing well buddy. I need to chat with you about something for my CCA banquet this year.


I hear ya... hard to walk past them... I usually pick them off the hang tag but by the time I get to the counter I remember the 20lb bag of plastics I already have in the boat LOL.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice. Tweaking MegaBass baits now. Are you also roughing them up a little and/or hanging them in the sun for a few days? ;-)

I feel like a tackle ho because I’ve been buying expensive hardbaits lately. I recently bought some Lucky Craft baits. I’ve been considering some of the MegaBass baits too.


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

You can buy some big glide baits on line that are unpainted blanks. I tried some 4-6'' ones this winter on trout and had very limited success, I also had limited time to do so. Cedar Run Outdoors and Sugartit are two sites that I've used. They run $3-5 each.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

habanerojooz said:


> Nice. Tweaking MegaBass baits now. Are you also roughing them up a little and/or hanging them in the sun for a few days? ;-)
> 
> I feel like a tackle ho because I’ve been buying expensive hardbaits lately. I recently bought some Lucky Craft baits. I’ve been considering some of the MegaBass baits too.


no, not roughing them up, not handing them in the sun.. the fish are eating them just fine. After the fish get ahold of them they are plenty roughed up. The Imakatsu ripsizer has some sort of pre printed image that is applied inside the mold.. it's beautiful.. until a couple of fish hit it and the trebbles flake it apart.. .. Its a horrible finish really LOL. 

So far the Jeff Brown invision 110's, and the Imakatsu Rip Rizers are getting more bites. I'm continuing to through all of them, and will probably throw them in the surf this summer as well to see which if any are better than others.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

yeah I'm throwing a jointed glide bait or two as well.. I found one on Amazon for $12 and it's presenting nicely ...lots a lot like a BIG mullet. That said.. the downside for me on the big jointed glide baits are poor casting distance and they're just big and bulky... so i'm not using them much. I think just about anything will catch a trout... it's really more about fishing the right location for a big one.. I mean unless you want to catch one on accident and that can take years and years and might not be repeatable. I mean, who wants to do that.. it takes for ever to catch one on accident. Much easier if one knows what to target, when, and on what conditions. That's doable and repeatable. 

I caught some 3-5lbers on FatBoys and GrassWalkers last week.. it was in an area where there was a lot of grass.. almost couldn't use the Fat boy.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> yeah I'm throwing a jointed glide bait or two as well.. I found one on Amazon for $12 and it's presenting nicely ...lots a lot like a BIG mullet. That said.. the downside for me on the big jointed glide baits are poor casting distance and they're just big and bulky... so i'm not using them much. I think just about anything will catch a trout... it's really more about fishing the right location for a big one.. I mean unless you want to catch one on accident and that can take years and years and might not be repeatable. I mean, who wants to do that.. it takes for ever to catch one on accident. Much easier if one knows what to target, when, and on what conditions. That's doable and repeatable.
> 
> I caught some 3-5lbers on FatBoys and GrassWalkers last week.. it was in an area where there was a lot of grass.. almost couldn't use the Fat boy.


Fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS (is true ,long time ago ,when the pass was not close ) i was catching a lot of nice trout.I was fishing just with artificial (jigs.hard bait ). In the spring i was catching many big trout (release many ),but the biggest trout catch by was not in spring,was in 17 August 2006 wading on the chanel,close with the bridge on MEXICO GULF side,HIGH ISLAND side,with jigs in tandem.
The trout was 29.5 inch,8.8 lb.and o lot of local people show up to see my trout.









In spring i catch this trout weighing 8.8 lb.









And this :


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Jean Scurtu said:


> Fishing from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS (is true ,long time ago ,when the pass was not close ) i was catching a lot of nice trout.I was fishing just with artificial (jigs.hard bait ). In the spring i was catching many big trout (release many ),but the biggest trout catch by was not in spring,was in 17 August 2006 wading on the chanel,close with the bridge on MEXICO GULF side,HIGH ISLAND side,with jigs in tandem.
> The trout was 29.5 inch,8.8 lb.and o lot of local people show up to see my trout.
> View attachment 4614139
> 
> ...


Jean you are a true rollover legend. You were always on the solid fish there. Used to really enjoy your reports. Good to hear from you again. I remember your last trip there, your buddies brought you there in a corolla???


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

No, my friends take me at ROLLOVER PASS IN 19 May 2017 in BMW X3 for one night fishing under stage light.Was my last fishing,and now i can't fish because i have some health problems(i am disable ,problems walking + peripheral neuropathy witch make my legs freezing at 90 F temperature.In the evening,after was dark i don't have i bites,just later in the night when the tide change in incoming tide.I was able to catch limit on tout ,but no big trout.I was trying to catch some big trout with my rig for big trout ,but no chance,so i change using my rig for small-medium trout and so i was catching the limit on trout.
I can post my rig for big trout and for medium trout (but in the past i was catching and big trout with my rig for medium trout.

















c hook said:


> Jean you are a true rollover legend. You were always on the solid fish there. Used to really enjoy your reports. Good to hear from you again. I remember your last trip there, your buddies brought you there in a corolla???


















My rig for medium trout with GAMAKATSU crappie jigs and BASS ASSASSIN curly tail chartreuse ,silver glitter.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

nice thanks Jean. Tobin sorry we weren't trying to hi-jack the thread.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No biggie for me. Jean is a Legend of Rollover for sure. He can share his stories on any thread he wants to.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I love the homemade speck rigs. We used to hammer trout on double worm jigs that looked a lot like that. They were sold as Ray's double worm puzzler. Some nights in Rockport, the glow white and pink would decimate the trout for hours. It wasn't uncommon to catch two at a time. Once, I hooked into an 18 inch trout and 22 inch red on the same rig. It was like reeling in a 5 gallon bucket of water, because they were both fighting in opposite directions the whole time!


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr Jean Scurtu, That's the real deal right there fellas. Good to see you posting.


----------



## danielmarcoss (4 mo ago)

Need to go fishing soon, but that didn't stop me from picking up some DSL while I was at Academy at lunch.

Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

